# Duck Call



## lawenforcer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello
I would like to get every ones opinion on the easiest duck call to learn on. I am saying this because I have been told so many different things. The only thing that all the people that I talk to are saying the same is to get a double reed. Money is really not an issue. I was getting ready to buy a Paul Kingyon Call for around $150 new. I am just wanting to learn on something that will be easy. If there is a such thing. Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just go buy a cheap call... honestly, I have $700 calls and $25 calls and everything in between. What do I take every day?... a $30 John Sprotts call.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Feather Duster hit the nail on the head w/ a GREAT GREAT meat call; especially for the price. My go-to call in the field hands down. For around $40 you absolutely can't go wrong w/ this call.

The Quackhead timber is a mellow; yet raspy call that I would also recommend.

Can't go wrong w/ the buck gardner double nasty II either. Especially the spit-tech if you're willing to spend the extra dough.

Quite a few others I could list by personal preference also (BGB widowmaker, RNT original/MVP, etc..), but any and all of them top 3 should steer you in the right direction for starter meat calls and especially for the money.


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

Buck Gardner Double Nasty II
or
Tim Grounds Sweet Meet


----------



## snownado chaser (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the zinc ph-2 and my buddy has the ph-1, they both sound great and both were around $30


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

RNT 
Duck Commander
Zink
Buck Gardner

All of them make great poly calls that will fit the bill,without breaking the bank doing it.
Calls will help you kill just as many birds as a high dollar acrylic call will.

The Sportsmans Warehouse around here has a call case that has all of the different calls to try out before you drop your money on them.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

My Dad told me forty years ago that he saw more ducks chased away with a duck call than were killed. Therefore, he told me to shut up and sit still. Guess what?.......He was right. In the timber or on a river it is a different story. Those are the places where duck call (sometimes) work. The timber makes echoes that sound like ducks are everywhere. It's kind of like singing in the shower, we all sound good there. I am not trying to be controversial or an *** but I have a way different opinion of duck calls. I rarely use them and have had more success in a pothole than the guys who did. Am I wrong?


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

SJB said:


> My Dad told me forty years ago that he saw more ducks chased away with a duck call than were killed. Therefore, he told me to shut up and sit still. Guess what?.......He was right. In the timber or on a river it is a different story. Those are the places where duck call (sometimes) work. The timber makes echoes that sound like ducks are everywhere. It's kind of like singing in the shower, we all sound good there. I am not trying to be controversial or an a$$ but I have a way different opinion of duck calls. I rarely use them and have had more success in a pothole than the guys who did. Am I wrong?


I believe that blowing a duck call should be used as a back up. If the ducks are coming at you why would you blow at them. If they flare off then you hit them with a few quacks.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

4curls said:


> Buck Gardner Double Nasty II


Bingo.

I love the DN II


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

feather duster but modify it so its a single reed


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

SJB said:


> My Dad told me forty years ago that he saw more ducks chased away with a duck call than were killed. Therefore, he told me to shut up and sit still. Guess what?.......He was right. In the timber or on a river it is a different story. Those are the places where duck call (sometimes) work. The timber makes echoes that sound like ducks are everywhere. It's kind of like singing in the shower, we all sound good there. I am not trying to be controversial or an a$$ but I have a way different opinion of duck calls. I rarely use them and have had more success in a pothole than the guys who did. Am I wrong?


Not wrong entirely. There are times when calls, or caller can spook birds.
Now, I don't know you dad or if he could use a call that well...and if he couldn't or was around people that couldn't....then yes....it does make for a great conservation tool.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

just got the bareny calef as part of my heavyhauler buy online. it sounded like junk in the trunk as a double switched over to a single and i love the sound. otherwise a big river with the brass around it is another awesome sounding call. and both are less than $20. you dont have to spend much to sound like a duck.


----------

